# Air stone?



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

So I recently got to see the first signs of life out of my second clutch of eggs. I have 6 good Azureus eggs that started developing nicely and are now twitching. I just have a quick question. Is an airstone to oxidize the water necessary? I have a vent tad with an airstone and he is doing great. I just had an experience with some grey tree frog tadpoles that when I didn't have the airstone they all went belly up, but as soon as I added the airstone and some new live tadpoles they were fine. I assumed it must have been the fact that the water was not oxidized enough. I just don't want to have my first fertilized clutch to all die at once because of something as dumb as the amount of o2 in the water. Also, would it be ok to house all 6 tadpoles together or would putting each of them in their own container be best?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

P.S. all of the grey tree frog tads morphed out with no problem after the airstone was added.

I am just concerned since these are the first tads I've actually produced!


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

i usually change the water out every other day, so dont see how oxygenation would be a problem if its being kept up. maybe the type of water youre using? 

anyway, have never used an airstone and have had success rasing eggs into tads and then froglets.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Ok thanks for your response. It is possible it was the water I was using because from what I remember I was using aged tap water. If there was no agitation to the water for a week would the water become stagnant and be harmful to the tad? Im just worried that I'll lose them without an airstone. This airstone to me is like a pacifier is to a baby haha I am not comfortable raising tads without it, but would eventually prefer not to have to use one.


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

Never used an airstone for any tads including Azureus and just used spring water (never distilled). I've tried all different schedules with water changes, and all worked well, I think its important you don't let the temps drop and keep the water change temp consistent. I also added a piece of Almond leaf to each cup also for cover and water conditioning, etc. I would house AZ tads separately to start.


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

I use two aristones in my tad raising tank, I havent tried anything other than that. And I would definatley house them seperatly, I once tried raising Leucs in groups of 2 and then I ended up with 1 giant tad in the container. lol


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Cool thanks a lot for your advice guys. I am going to kick the air stone as soon as my vent tad morphs out, then raise the azureus tads without them. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Austin P said:


> And I would definatley house them seperatly, I once tried raising Leucs in groups of 2 and then I ended up with 1 giant tad in the container. lol



Note taken lol


----------

